# New Karcher 0.6L foam attachment ordered



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Managed to get finally get hold of the new Karcher foam lance attachment (or at least order one).

I'd previously bought the following, 0.3L Karcher attachment with no foam thickness adjuster. Cost £18 from Halfords. Thought it looked a bit small although wasn't keen on spending £50 on one from CYC just yet.

View attachment 1


However, had seen the below on the Karcher website which looked good. Twice the size of the one above with a foam thickness adjuster. Brilliant. Tried a number of places and finally managed to get someone to order me one for £36 inc delivery from espares.com



OK so now I've only saved £10 on one of the CYC ones although this is a specifc Karcher product so I shouldn't get too many leaks. Twice the size and with a foam adjuster. Halfords purchase going back!

Just need to get it delivered now to give it a proper review. Watch this space...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Will be interesting to see how this performs. You will have to post up some photos or vid..

I have no problems with my foam lance, I did change the bottle, as they can leak from the threads..


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Write up when you've tried it please


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I would also be pretty interested in this. Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

This is an HD Lance with 50ml of Built Hamber Autowash, 15ml of Dodo Born to be Mild and filled with 700ml of water. Works a treat..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

dooka said:


> This is an HD Lance with 50ml of Built Hamber Autowash, 15ml of Dodo Born to be Mild and filled with 700ml of water. Works a treat..[/youtube]


Dooka - have you tried the built hamber auto foam? - http://www.bilthamber.com/autofoam.html Might be worth a look.

All I've got to put in the lance so far is Megs Gold Class. Might try and get a bottle of snow foam too to see how they compare...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

My mistake, it was autofoam I used. Doh..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Hence the great foaming you've got!

Would you recommend the Built Hamber then? Will it 'lift' the wax off the car? I'd want use it on a weekly basis although don't want to have to wax the car after each use!

I think I'll order some tomorrow, and do a similar mix but swap the Dodo for my Megs. Quite like the look of the Built Hamber products, well priced and a lot of people rate them.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes it is good, don't need a lot either.. I wouldn't use it every week, on big cleans yes, but put just the megs through on weekly washes. Megs hyper wash is good through the lance..

Ill get a vid of just the dodo up soon..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Small update on this.

I have bought that very nozzle and have tried with Megs Gold Class. Pretty terrible results. Have also tried with some old Turtle Wax wash and wax to see whether it was the GC not doing the trick. The TW was even more pathetic. Perhaps I need to invest in some actual snow foam, but so far, so rubbish.

Going to purchase some actual snow foam and see whether that makes a difference&#8230;


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Small update on this.
> 
> I have bought that very nozzle and have tried with Megs Gold Class. Pretty terrible results.


Which lance, the Karcher one, that will be why then, Hyper wash is a decent foaming shampoo. Foam is a weak TFR, so best not use every week, as it will start to strip your LSP over time, there again, so will shampoo is mixed too strong..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

dooka said:


> Which lance, the Karcher one, that will be why then, Hyper wash is a decent foaming shampoo. Foam is a weak TFR, so best not use every week, as it will start to strip your LSP over time, there again, so will shampoo is mixed too strong..


Yes the Karcher 0.6L with the foam thickness adjuster. Would you suggest Hyper Wash then as a half decent shampoo to send through the lance though or should I just go for a specific foam instead?

Dooka - what does TFR stand for!?


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> dooka said:
> 
> 
> > Which lance, the Karcher one, that will be why then, Hyper wash is a decent foaming shampoo. Foam is a weak TFR, so best not use every week, as it will start to strip your LSP over time, there again, so will shampoo is mixed too strong..
> ...


Traffic film remover (TFR)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you tufty..


----------

